

Why point-and-shoot cameras are in trouble - edw519
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/In-Smartphone-Era-nytimes-1102949571.html?x=0

======
badwetter
I haven't found that even with the large MPixel size that camera phones don't
do a good enough job colour/tone/gscale wise. But for most people these camera
phones are probably good enough.

